
Soverin Private Mailbox Review - marcolanger
https://anonymster.com/soverin-private-mailbox-review/
======
mikebos
This is not a review, it reads as an advertisment.

------
throwanem
This is clickbait, albeit more subtle than the usual sort - instead of the
Buzzfeed listicle, it's bait for the thoughtful shopper. But bait it is
nonetheless.

------
jorrizza
It's a nice service but seriously lacking on some fronts. Especially their
relationship with Bits of Freedom is great. I looked into migrating our
business email to Soverin but the absence of 2FA and less importantly DKIM and
IPv6 kept us from doing so.

